# Panda, Captain Jack, Katie, and Schnookums!



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Panda (PEW) & Captain Jack (agouti hooded) are the two boys I rescued; Schookums (sky blue hooded) is the rat I rescued from my sister, and Katie (chocolate varieberk dumbo) is my new babie from Petsmart!

Panda spends most of his free time trying to gnaw his way back into the cage:









or running across the top (note his curly-q tail!):









He finally figures it out!:













































Boys being cuties:



























Schnookums being a sweetie pie:



























Introducing Katie!


















Look at her beautiful markings:









And her berkie belly:


















We already get along!:









Captain Jack being a lazy butt:









hiding in a corner:


















Panda and I bonding:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Schnookums being freaking adorable:


















Everybody escaping for some free time:































































Except Panda, who's chilling in the corner:









Grooming himself:









And me:


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

ahhh so there IS such a thing as agouti hooded (I suspect that's what my Phoebe is). They look like they've got such a fun cage, good job!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks!! I put so many toys and hidey-holes in there and they mostly only spend time in one chewed-up cardboard tube, haha.

You can have any color hooded, actually. ^_^


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw, so adorable! I love Panda's tail. Too cute!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

waittttt; i'm confused. didn't you just get Katie today? no qts?


(i'm not picking a fight, believe me!! one arguement on here is enough, i'm just curious)


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

You're right, I didn't quarantine her. Don't worry though, I'm not crazy. There are two reasons:

1. I'm only allowed to keep rats in my room, so even if I did quarantine them, there would be almost no benefit other than avoiding contact-transmitted diseases (and even that wouldn't be much reduced, as their free range time would be in essentially the same place.
2. I drilled the workers at Petsmart about their procedures. They quarantine their rats for three weeks before they go up for sale. Katie's group had been there for four weeks with no returns which means none of her adopted littermates got sick, at least not enough to be returned (and they have a very lenient return policy). Also, they said there had been no sign of illness in ANY of the rats on the sale floor (which was only about 10). I inspected Katie's skin, teeth, ears, and eyes thoroughly, and held and looked at all of the others. To be honest I only wanted to play with the rats and had no intention of buying one, but I was so shocked by their wonderful conditions and her incredible personality that I decided to make a calculated risk, knowing that I couldn't QT.

And that's enough of that. All of them get along SOOOO well, they all seem very healthy and active, etc.

Now...look at the cute pictures!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Youâ€™ve got some cute ratties there. I love Pandaâ€™s wheelie tail! :wink:


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

They all say thank you!  I may have to find a place to put in their wheel if Panda enjoyed it so much in foster care...


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

So pretty it,s funny!!! :lol I just love that belly!!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

It gets lots of kisses and raspberries...when I can get her to hold still!


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

Aww they are all so very cute.  But I too am confused. You have 2 boys and 2 girls and they all have free range time together? Are they "Sputered"? Just a queastion as Iam sure someone else will ask if I dont


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY! bonding with Panda!!!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup Aqua, the boys are neutered.  They all live together in one little rat-fluff-ball, and they don't even play-mate, which is funny (I thought I'd have to stare at Discovery Channel stuff all day, haha).

Thanks for the cheers Drakkie! He and I love it too. ^_^


----------



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

Your babies are lovely ^_^


----------

